
Christo's Floating Piers - wallflower
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/inside-story-christo-floating-piers-180959072/?no-ist
======
pmontra
It's doing well. 620,000 visitors in 9 days so far. Long lines, traffic jams.

Pictures at
[http://brescia.corriere.it/notizie/cronaca/16_giugno_20/the-...](http://brescia.corriere.it/notizie/cronaca/16_giugno_20/the-
floating-piers-treni-battelli-
christo-27fdd94c-36f5-11e6-88d7-7a12a568ff47.shtml) (Italian text but it
doesn't matter).

Live feed plus timelapses at
[http://www.corriere.it/infografiche/infografiche.shtml?pagin...](http://www.corriere.it/infografiche/infografiche.shtml?pagina=http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/lineacom/ACCC8E4A7CBC/&larg=100%25&alt=900)

~~~
antirez
Yep but hard to tell just by numbers. All my friends that visited it,
including the ones that love Christo and have books and drafts of his
projects, were highly unimpressed by the experience, and by the not excellent
organization.

------
pilom
Just to be clear, his public art isn't universally loved. He's been trying for
over a decade to string fabric over the Arkansas River in Colorado. The locals
almost universally hate the idea but it looks like there isn't anything they
can do about it because the project has a permit from the Bureau of Land
Management. [http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/01/02/judge-rules-against-
op...](http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/01/02/judge-rules-against-opponents-of-
christos-arkansas-river-project/)

------
_pmf_
I think people love, in addition to the aesthetics, the unpretentiousness of
his projects. Even the art journalism scene seems to respect the pure
aesthetic nature of the projects and to hold off their usual bullshitting.

I think this kind of art could also be made to work at a smaller scale; a lot
of urban environments would benefit from providing public space for temporary
projects instead of permanent installations.

~~~
Animats
This project is not too pretentious. Some of his previous ones have been on a
monumental scale.

------
malingo
I will be there later today! Very excited. I will post some photos here if I
have a chance. Here's an article with a few more details on the construction:
[http://www.wired.com/2016/06/heres-christo-built-
huge-17m-fl...](http://www.wired.com/2016/06/heres-christo-built-
huge-17m-floating-pathway/)

------
artf
Realtime webcam
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdBKNCPKBE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdBKNCPKBE8)

------
trisomy21
Here's an earlier thread including photos from a community member who visited
the installation: Christo’s Newest Project: Walking on Water
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11924673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11924673)

------
option_greek
Curious: who finds this stuff ?

~~~
pimlottc
Finds? Christo is an internationally famous artist who's been working for
decades and has done large-scale projects throughout the world, including in
New York City, Berlin and Japan.

Or did you mean funds? According to the article, this project is completely
self-funded through sales of his other work. Of course, I'm sure working out
good deals with local workers and craftsmen is part of his acumen.

